# Have you bumped into the ex somewhere, like he shop ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

This was so weird .
Today l went to the supermarket , turn into an isle and here's my now ex wife . We looked at each other and at first both went to change isles l could see it.
l thought hmm , what do we do here so l kept heading up to where she was which was the spot where l was going to.
Said hello , discussed the price of coffee and then moved on. wtf ! 
Strange , l didn't know what to say , could see she felt the same , and then l go . How weird .

The last time this happened was 4 mths ago , 1 wk before she quit on us . That day we chatted , joked around , just like we usually would and that day she'd already written me the separation letter 2 weeks before that she had hidden on her phone and gave to me one week after that day.
So that's what was in her head last time we chatted in the supermarket , wonder what was in it today :scratchhead:

Oddly enough just last night we were talking on the phone , mainly just daughter stuff .

l've flicked back to strangely feeling quite happy again lately, considering and l amazed myself at how upbeat and cherpie l was talking to her today - about the price of coffee, to the ex wife l'd spent 18yrs with and 12 married.

This [email protected] is so strange . Sometimes l think lately that l'm the one that's done now .


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yea I have to bump into him every week when we exchange the girls... Sucks


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

A month after he kicked me out, I was almost 9 months pregnant at the time and I bumped into him at the grocery store.

I saw him from a mile away, he kept walking and it was like I wasn't there. He said he didn't see me but...I know better.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> A month after he kicked me out, I was almost 9 months pregnant at the time and I bumped into him at the grocery store.
> 
> I saw him from a mile away, he kept walking and it was like I wasn't there. He said he didn't see me but...I know better.




Yea Right! Like he did not see you!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

SpunkySpunky said:


> A month after he kicked me out, I was almost 9 months pregnant at the time and I bumped into him at the grocery store.
> 
> I saw him from a mile away, he kept walking and it was like I wasn't there. He said he didn't see me but...I know better.



sorry spunky but i haven't read your stuff but what - so he kicked you out at 8 mths preg wtf !

gees spunky , sounds like your better off without him . !

ps , yeah we almost pretended not to see each other i think.
i don't think neither of us knew what to do.

i felt like yelling out to her , well your the damn orchestrator of this garbage - so wtf do we do here


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

whitehawk..I thought it wasn't that long ago she was making you and giving you pies and such...wasn't she?


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> whitehawk..I thought it wasn't that long ago she was making you and giving you pies and such...wasn't she?


yeah your right stella , only 3-4 wks last pie- and i'm starving again now too .
dunno what the pie was about :scratchhead:


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> Yea I have to bump into him every week when we exchange the girls... Sucks



yeah i see mine every few day's on daughter stuff , she was sitting out on our porch here only last night actually.
it's so fg strange this picking up and drop ins under these circumstances isn't it. fkd !
last few times for me though it's just been a chat and adios . i haven't felt much at all.
i find the phone hard because we talk just like we always have on the phone though babes and darlins slip out and everything - but it's not like it was anymore it's like this now you know. too weird.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

That's what I don't understand...your pot was like you hadn't seen her or talked to her in months..and you were so dumbfounded to see her in the store and talk about coffee...that was 'so weird'....yet you see her every few days because of your daughter ...and talk almost every night...you get pies from her even...

So I guess I don't understand your initial post. 
Sounds like your pretty much in normal every day contact. 
What was so 'weird' about the grocery store incident?


----------



## harsosuao (Jan 17, 2013)

I was almost 9 months pregnant at the time and I bumped into him at the grocery store.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> That's what I don't understand...your pot was like you hadn't seen her or talked to her in months..and you were so dumbfounded to see her in the store and talk about coffee...that was 'so weird'....yet you see her every few days because of your daughter ...and talk almost every night...you get pies from her even...
> 
> So I guess I don't understand your initial post.
> Sounds like your pretty much in normal every day contact.
> What was so 'weird' about the grocery store incident?


yeah because that was the first time ever , i saw her in a super market . and , i don't think she was only shopping for herself - she doesn't drink coffee and that was in her stuff. she also looked a bit jumpy. that fcker might have even been of in another isle grabbing something for all i know.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

harsosuao said:


> I was almost 9 months pregnant at the time and I bumped into him at the grocery store.



was it his baby or . how long had you been split and together before ?
how did it feel seeing him in a place like that , did you talk ?


----------

